
Point a laser at a police helicopter, go to prison - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2011/01/point-laser-at-police-helicopter-go-to-jail.ars
======
philwelch
When I was a kid, this happened around my hometown, except instead of a nutjob
in his house, it was the Russians in a spy ship. Seriously. There was a
diplomatic incident but nothing came of it.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strait_of_Juan_de_Fuca_laser_in...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strait_of_Juan_de_Fuca_laser_incident)

------
mannicken
I say he got off easy. It's a bad idea to fuck with the police, generally.

